# Simple smoked trout



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

Cleaning out the freezer.
Wild caught trout from Southern Missouri. Given to me by an in-law.

Smoking at 200*. No seasoning, just threw them on. 

Goal is to hit 145*.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 23, 2022)

Mmmmm...  Watching.

So sad that my yearly trout fishing vacation cabin has been sold, no more trips to PA for a week or two of fishing and relaxing.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> So sad that my yearly trout fishing vacation cabin has been sold, no more trips to PA for a week or two of fishing and relaxing.



That sucks, spots like that are hard to come by.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

2nd hour check.
Going to leave in for another hour before checking temp.

Lighting stinks trying to take a pic, but the skin is getting a wonderful color to it.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

Just checked temp at hour #3.

Larger fish are at 140*-145*. Going to let them go at least another half hour.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

Pulled at 3.5 hours.

Pretty amazing!

Cleaned all the meat and added a bit of my smoked salt to it also. 

Lots and lots of tiny bones.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2022)

That is a good freezer find.  I have a theory that the reason some people say they don't like trout is not the flavor, but the pin bones.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks amazing! I love trout, that’s gotta be a wonderful smoke! Great work!


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> That is a good freezer find.  I have a theory that the reason some people say they don't like trout is not the flavor, but the pin bones.



Wouldn't be the least bit surprise if that's the case.
I pulled the meat off the bone as cleanly as possible, but you still can't get it all.

Even when I go to eat more of it, I'll have to pick through it some more.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2022)

whitegardens said:


> Wouldn't be the least bit surprise if that's the case.
> I pulled the meat off the bone as cleanly as possible, but you still can't get it all.
> 
> Even when I go to eat more of it, I'll have to pick through it some more.


I hear you.  I debone all fillets (especially for cured and smoked), but I still like cooking whole fish, the flavor is unique.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks good.  Love smoked trout.  Try it with pop's brine next time.


----------

